# thunder rc in NASHVILLE ,TN



## THE WHEEL (Mar 26, 2009)

i am not a happy racer i went to thunder rc raceway in nashville tn ,their web sight it says they where racing today MAY 21st starting at 1 track opens at 11 i got their at 1030 left at 1200 noon and they did not show up this is very frustrating due to driving 1 hour to get their and then no one showed up .i just want everyone to know not to trust their web sight they are very flaky people and i don't want other people to waste 56 dollars in gas to go race and not even get to race because track owners at THUNDER RC RACEWAY don't have a clue


----------



## jdearhart (May 11, 2006)

Looks like the track opened at 4, not 11.

http://www.nashrcracer.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5101&sid=e50e92161eebe30637738024c8601376


----------



## THE WHEEL (Mar 26, 2009)

*that is bull*

see that is what am talking about and everyone wonders why rc tracks keep shutting down because most of these track owners don't have a clue ,why was that not communicated through their websight bs that is why Whitehouse operated the same way and look at them


----------

